# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Making Synthol

## LewdTenant

Directions For Making Synthol 

*
WARNING: This is not intended for injection. This is a very dangerous pratice.This is a posing oil. 
*

I suggest you get the following: 

1)a few STERILIZED 150ml vials 
2)5ml BA for every 100ml of oil 
3)1000ml MCT oil 
4)a ton of alcohol pads 
5)box of syringe/pins(23g/3cc)-don't use slin and get at least 1-inchers 
6)box of pins(23g) 
7)filters( should be able to do more than 100ml of oil since it has no AS suspended in it) 
8)large syringes for filtering. I use 60ml. 

DIRECTIONS 
1)attach drawing pin to 60ml syringe. 
2)draw 3ml of BA into the large 60ml syringe 
use 1ml of Ba for every 20ml of MCT oil 
3)Now draw some MCT oil to fill the syringe. 
4)hold the syringe with the needle pointing upward and remove the drawing pin 
5)attach a .45 or .22 filter to the syringe 
6)attach a fresh drawing pin to the filter 
7)wipe the top of the sterile 150ml vial with a new alcohol pad. 
8)place a pin size 23g or smaller into the rubber membrane of the vial to relive air pressure 
9)insert the needle attached to the filter and syringe into the sterile vial. 
10)Press slowly on the syringe with only enough pressure to push the oil through and not more than that.More pressure does not help. 
11)remove the filter from the pin attached to it and leaving the pin in the sterile vial. 
12)attach the drawing pin used to draw oil and draw more oil and BA using 1ml of BA per 20ml of MCT oil 
13)remove drawing pin and attach the filter to the drawing pin left in the sterile vial 
14)repeat steps 10-12 until the vial is full. 
15)when the vial is full remove both pins from the vial and wipe the top with a fresh alcohol pad 

Never touch the top of the sterile vial with your hands and never touch the drawing pins with your hands. We are trying to keep this sterile. 

when drawing from the vial always wipe it with a fresh alcohol pad and use a fresh drawing pin.wipe the vial before and after injecting a pin into the vial always with a fresh alcohol pad. 


Lewd

thanks to my bro Peewee for sugestions on what oil to use and where to get it.

----------


## LewdTenant

December 08, 2000 
Issue #24 
www.nuclearnutrition.com 

Site Enhancement: The Final Word 
Part I of II 
by Jason Meuller and Trevor Smith 



Site enhancement oil is bodybuilding's dirty little secret. It's no longer unusual to see a pro bodybuilder admit to using steroids . Many national and professional level bodybuilders have come clean with their use of nubain and other painkillers. However, I've yet to see one bodybuilder admit to using a site enhancement product. The signs are obvious, at this years Olympia it appeared that more top bodybuilders are partaking of site enhancement products than ever. However, you'd sooner get one of these guys to admit to being a homosexual pedophile with a predilection for young boys with shaved gonads (referred to as Grendelism in the DSM-IV. Coincidence? I think not!) than to using a site enhancement oil. Which leaves the rest of us in a quandary. If no one is willing to talk about their experiences with this stuff, how in the hell are we supposed to figure out how to use it? 

It was that thought that was the genesis of this article. Until recently, I'd never tried a site enhancement oil. After a lot of hem hawing around, I decided to take the plunge, both literally and figuratively. I purchased a bottle of Site Enhancement Oil Plus from Nuclear Nutrition and gave it a try. The first week, the pain was very nearly intolerable. I almost quit using the product, simply because I knew there was no way I was going to be able to work out while using this stuff. What good is inflated biceps and triceps when you can't train the rest of your body? For whatever reason, probably so I didn't feel like a pussy for quitting, I decided to give it one more week. Trevor Smith had told me that after the first week, the pain subsides. The guy knew what he was talking about, because the second week wasn't nearly as bad as the first. By the third week, I was actually enjoying the feeling, it felt like my arms were pumped 24/7 and they felt like they were.well, growing for lack of a better term. You guys ever get that feeling where it just feels like everything is pointing to the right direction on the anabolic compass and you know growth is taking place? That's how I felt every day. 

The whole idea behind my use of this product was that I was going to document my progress on a weekly basis using a digital camera. That was a great idea, however, I could barely move my arms, much less flex them for a photo during this entire period. Yes, the pain became tolerable. But, I still have a hard time understanding how these pros, who use far more SEO than I ever did, manage to get up on stage and hit bicep and tricep shots. I suppose that's where nubain comes into play. 

Despite the fact that I just recently used a site enhancement product for the first time, I've been privy to the development of this stuff from the very beginning. In fact, I was in contact with the guy who now goes by the name Chris Clark, the inventor of the original Synthol, during the period where he was first bringing it to market. At the time, I was absolutely fascinated by the discussions I had with him, simply because Chris is a fascinating character. 

The original name of Synthol was actually Synthrol 877 and Synthrol 873. One version contained anabolic steroids , while the other simply contained his "secret" mixture of oils. Mr. Clark was a mid-level steroid dealer who became obsessed with the idea of developing a site enhancement product. Every once in a while, I come across an individual in bodybuilding who's ready, willing, and able to take things beyond any normal level of safety or sanity. Chris Clark is one of these people. During the development of Synthrol, Chris was injecting himself with a variety of different oil that had been sterilized in a pressure cooker. He did this so much that he almost died on numerous occasions from pulmonary embolisms, and very nearly lost one of his legs below the knee due to a horrible infection. But, did this stop Chris Clark? Hell no!! I can only imagine how much money this guy is worth today. Hopefully he used it to hire a staff of physicians and a good psychiatrist. 

Trevor Smith is the only person I know that can be considered somewhat of a guru on the topic of site enhancement who's willing to even broach the subject. Yes, there are other experts in the sport, but none of them are willing to discuss bodybuilding's dirty secret. What follows is the interview I did with Trevor Smith from Nuclear Nutrition. 

DISCLAIMER- All of the products referred to in the article and interview are meant for topical use only. Using them in a fashion inconsistent with their labeling probably violates half a dozen local, state, and federal laws. What's discussed in this article is not meant to be used as course of action, and is purely for entertainment purposes only. 

AE: What is the mechanism of action that allows these products to increase the size of various body parts? 

Trevor: Well, basically the process is really simple.Think of the muscle as a dry sponge for hypothetical purposes. What happens when you drop it in water? It expands tremendously often quadrupling its previous size, correct? Well it is kind of that way when "Pump and Pose" products are injected into the belly of a muscle. Except instead of being absorbed by the muscle so much, they "spread" the muscle tissue and "lift" the muscle tissues (when done correctly mind you). Now most people do not understand the mechanism by which these products work and that is partly the reason why their arms, calves or delts look so ****ed up and so stupid. If they understood the basic biomechanics of the body part in questions and how their muscle genetically looks (i.e. long insertion, short insertion, no peak, high peak) they would go a long way to maximizing the effects of these products. I always tell people that they must think of these products as car jacks. If you put the car jack on top of the car and started pumping it up, the height of the car wouldnt increase. But if you place the jack under the car, and pump away, the car lifts up and its height increases. This, in essence is what you want to have happen. Look at "Pump and Pose" products as the jack and your muscle as the car. I know it sounds simple, but how many people have you seen that look like they have a half-gallon of oil sitting on top of their biceps. To me this is a stupid as trying to lift a car up with the jack on top of the car. 

AE: Many bodybuilders are under the belief that localized injections of steroids will produce the same affect as a site enhancement oil. What are your feelings on this? 

Trevor: This is absolutely true. Obviously only with oil based products though. I mean, it isnt going to be bad to site inject say winstrol , in fact there is some indication as it might actually have localized effects on muscle growth along with systemic effects. But you are not going to get the tissue spreading and lifting effect that you will get with the oils. To me, the smart bodybuilder uses only the calves, biceps, triceps, or delts when injecting their gear. Why bother shooting into your ass, unless you are looking to have an ass the size of a ****ing Rhino, which without naming names one freaky east coast amateurs ass actually looks like.a ****ing Rhinos! I was watching the 1998 USAs and couldnt believe what I was looking at when this guy turned around. Sure it was shredded to the bone, but his ass looked like Ronnie Colemans and Marcus Ruhls put together. What good is weighing 270-280lbs. on stage if 20 of it is in your ass, right? The only thing one needs to understand is that you cannot and should not be injecting 5ml of gear into various body parts every day. You will get the same lifting action from putting 3ml of oil-based cypionate as you would putting 3ml of Site Enhancement Oil Plus. However, the sesame seed oil in the cypionate will get metabolized faster than the Site Enhancement Oil Plus, which contains more than just oil. 

AE: What is the main ingredient in most of the site enhancement oils on the market? 

Trevor: Well, contrary to what these other companies tell you, it usually isnt anything but the same ****ing M.C.T. oil you get in your local G.N.C. And if you are lucky, they throw in some benzyl alcohol for half-assed sterilization purposes. Of course, everyone knows this does not make a sterile product. It has to be produced in a clean, air filtered environment, and produced by actual lab coat and rubber glove wearing chemists in a temperature controlled room, which my product is and it is the only one out there that is, in fact, produced this way. The other guys produce their products by pouring a vat of cheap, low grade M.C.T. oil into some 100ml vials in their kitchen. Interestingly enough, a mutual friend of ours brought me a bottle of a pump and pose product from South Africa called Esik-Kleen or something like that. Both of us agreed that it was nothing but vegetable oil with some floating plant collagen in it. Now that is real sterile. I didnt know whether to throw it out or fry up a ****ing chicken with it. I know I am being a smart-ass here, but it really isnt funny. People are injecting themselves with unsterile shit like this every day, and best of all they are paying $400.00 for a 100ml bottle of crap like this. 

AE: How extensive do you think use of site enhancement oil (SEO) is in the pro ranks? I know there are some pretty obvious abusers, but I also know there's a lot of pros that use the stuff who never have the finger pointed at them. Without naming names, how bad do you think it's gotten? 

Trevor: Well first we need to make a distinction here. Site Enhancement Oil is the name of my product, not the general name for all these other "Pump and Pose" products. I dont want people getting confused or confusing the other garbage out there with my product. So how extensive do I think these types of products are in the pro ranks? Very! 

It would be easier for me to name the people who dont use these types of products, then to name the ones that do. And **** this "without naming names" shit. Lets name some of the ones that do use. 

Flex Wheeler: Probably the biggest user out there. Except Flex has someone applying the shots (a plastic surgeon I heard) that knows what they are doing, because he still looks good. Although if you look at pics of him from 1992 to now, he has completely lost the deltoid/arm tie ins which he used to have. The use of site injections has made his arms a good 2-3 inches bigger and cost him some definition. Now his delts he has gone over board in my opinion, as they are actually bigger than his pecs. Of course, his calves were probably the first thing he did. They dont look good because they just do not flex and they have no definition. 

Ronnie Coleman: uses it strictly in his calves because he has very high calves like a number of the black athletes 

Marcus Ruhl: you can usually see the bruises on his biceps from the injection.his look good and he has a wicked peak. 

Nasser: again you can see where he applies it in his arms 

J.P. Fux: in the battle for the Olympia tape, you clearly see the telltale biceps bruise from where he injects. 

Dexter Jackson: uses a lot in his calves 

I could go on and on. A lot of the black athletes use it in their calves to over-come their genetically high calves, and most of the pros will use it to fill out the shoulders. Like I said, it would be easier to name guys that dont use the stuff: Shawn Ray, Lee Priest, Kevin Levrone. 

At the end of the day, the guys who understand how to do the injections correctly will not get noticed. The guys who go ape shit with the stuff and dont know how to use it correctly, they are going to stand out. The smart ones will use smaller amounts over the long haul so it wont be such a dramatic difference from the last time they competed. I mean if you do the N.O.C. and have weak biceps and then show up at the Olympia with huge footballs, it is going to raise some eyelids. 

That's all for now folks! Next week Trevor will discuss exactly how to "apply" these products, how to keep the gains once you've made them, and the sterility (or lack of) of most of the "Pump and Pose" products on the market today. If you're thinking about using one of these products, please visit the Nuclear Nutrition website at www.nuclearnutrition.com. Not only is their Site Enhancement Oil Plus the ONLY one I know of that's produced in a sterile environment, it's also by far the least expensive.

----------


## LewdTenant

December 15, 2000 
Issue #25 


Site Enhancement: The Final Word 
Part II of II 
By Jason Meuller and Trevor Smith 

What follows is the second part of the interview I did with Trevor Smith from Nuclear Nutrition on site enhancement. To the best of my knowledge, this is the most comprehensive article ever done on this topic, and should serve as a primer for anyone interested in site enhancement. Having said that, I received numerous emails from people asking me why I had to cover a topic such as this, given that it's clearly detrimental to bodybuilding. Is it? I don't really care whether it is or not, it's not my place to judge. The bottom line is, site enhancement is a part of the sport. We can ignore it, stick our heads in the sand, and hope it goes away, or we can take the bull by the horns and address the issue straight on. 

In case you haven't yet noticed, I'm a take the bull by horns kind of guy. For those of you who think that the use of "Pump and Pose" products are going to hurt bodybuilding, wake up!!! The world of sports is all about bigger, stronger, faster. Bodybuilding is no exception. 30 years ago, I'm sure people wondered how in the world bodybuilders could possibly take their development to a higher level. Today we wonder the same thing. 10 years from now, I'm sure the Mr. Olympia of 2010 will make Ronnie Coleman look like the winner of the novice class at the county show. And as bodybuilders continue to push the envelope of human (and chemical) development, bodybuilding will become even more of a cult sport. Would I have it any other way? NO!! I like feeling like I'm a part of a select group of people. Having said that, those of you who think that site enhancement products are the death knell of bodybuilding are sadly mistaken. So you mean Aunt Mary and Uncle Joe won't be taking a trip to the Mr. O this year because those steroid and hormone filled monsters actually had the temerity to artificially inflate muscles using oil? CBS, NBC, and ABC won't be duking it out over the broadcast rights for the Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic to air opposite the Super Bowl? Say it ain't so! 

Until the powers that be take steps to ensure that NO competitor is using these products, they're here to stay. And since I really doubt that the IFBB is going to start requiring full body MRI's of each competitor, GET USED TO IT! Quite frankly, I'm hoping some of the pros that are mutilating their body with this stuff will read this article so they can at least have some idea of the proper methodology of site injection. Nuff said, on with the interview 

DISCLAIMER- All of the products referred to in the article are interview are meant for topical use only. Using them in a fashion inconsistent with their labeling probably violates half a dozen local, state, and federal laws. What's discussed in this interview is not meant to be used as a course of action, and is purely for entertainment purposes only. Do not inject any of these products!! 

AE: Do you have any personal knowledge of the sterility (or lack of) of any of the site enhancement products on the market? I had a conversation with Deep Injection (one of the writers for Nuclear Nutrition) and he told me that the reason Milos Sarcev almost died was not because he injected directly into a major blood vessel, but because the product he was using was dirty and caused an immediate systemic infection. 

Trevor: I believe I covered this in one of your previous questions. As far as sterility of these products, I can only tell you that I have spoken to people who have used Esik-Kleen and everyone of them that I spoke to got an abscess from that shit. One of the pros that use my product, Christian Lobarede, told me that he couldnt decide which stuff was more useless: The Esik Kleen, or Liquid Muscle. Deep Injection himself got an abscess from the Esik-Kleen as did Milos Sarcev (he also almost died from it). Now I have had the conversation with Deep Injection also that he felt Milos problem was not that he main-lined 3ccs of that Esik-Kleen, but that he had an anaphylactic response to the product because of something that is in it and due to its non-sterility. Deep Injection did tell me that when he first used Esik-Kleen, that he immediately gasped for air the same way Milos described, and had a hard time breathing and the area became very red and swollen and irritated. Now, of course, I cannot prove this, but you and I both know that Deep Injection is not a liar. And Milos himself told me that he had the same reaction after he accidentally shot into his blood stream. Incidentally, had the person who was applying the shot to Milos triceps simply drew back, blood will have shot into the barrel of the syringe and he would have known he hit a vein or something. I am not a scientist, but my guess is that Milos problem was two-fold. It sounds like Deep Injection is correct in his assertion that Milos had an anaphylactic response to the injection and also, that he encountered problems when he inadvertently injected it into a major blood vessel or vein. 

AE: Your product, Site Enhancement Oil Plus, contains the following ingredients: Caprillic Acid, Capric Acid, Shark Oil, Silica, and a super diol stack. What is the purpose of each of these ingredients? 

Trevor: Medium chain triglyceride oil is composed of a series of chains of capric and caprillic acids put together. Some of these are 12 octanoic or 8 octanoic, which basically means they differ in length. Now the higher quality M.C.T. oils contain mostly 8 octanoic and these are best suited for occupying the spaces between muscle fibers and causing the lifting and spreading action I described before. My product contains almost exclusively the 8 octanoic chains in terms of the capric and caprillic acids. My chemist describes the different lengths like gasoline or motor oil grades. Really good high quality M.C.T oil is expensive as hell, whereas you can get cheap shit M.C.T. oil, which is low grade. At the end of the day, they can both be called M.C.T. Oil. I list it as caprillic acid and capric acid so everyone understands that my product contains only the highest quality oil chains and not the stuff you can buy at G.N.C. My product contains benzyl alcohol to further insure sterility and also to act as a mild irritant to cause the muscle fibers to inflame slightly and create more spaces for the oils to occupy. The "super diol stack" is simply a pro-hormone blend. In an ideal world, I would have been able to put in some sustenon and deca , but hey I cant so I put in the pro-hormones in the off chance that they may cause localized anabolism and also because pro-hormones are all the rage today and I wanted to give more bang for the buck. The shark oil was put in there because, again it is a highly clean oil and it is beneficial to the body as wellit too is very ****ing costly--, so I figured why not have an oil that will assist in the lifting and spreading action and actually be beneficial to the body as well. 

Silica is added in micro amounts to allow for permanency of the gains made by use of the product. It wont happen over night, but if used over the long haul, you will get a percentage of the gains that stay behind even after the body metabolizes the capric and caprillic acid and shark oil. Which brings me to a point I want to make. Chris Clark did an interview in MuscleMag which he stated his product would produce gains that last 2-3 years after one application. That is absolute ****ing bullshit! I hope everyone realizes this. The body will recognize the oil in the muscle as fatwhich is what it isand it WILL metabolize it. If you ask people who are dieting for a show, they will tell you that they have to use "Pump and Pose" products at larger doses and more frequently because their fast burning metabolismsdue to the strict contest prepare metabolizing the oils at a much faster rate. Chris Clark also stated in that same interview that "a guy in South Africa with 28 inch arms" used his product exclusively, when in fact I know people who know the guy he is implying but not naming. His name is Jacko Strauss. Yes he has 28 inch arms. They look asinine, but hey to each his own. However, the reality of the situation is that Jacko doesnt use Chris Clarks product.he supposedly dumps in 50ml of OLIVE OIL into his armsevery day. Now the guys I spoke with swore to me on that fact, but who the **** knows for sure. He certainly wouldnt be the first person to do something like that. I just hope to Christ your readers dont go raiding their mothers cupboard for the ****ing Bertoli. It is totally unsterile! Chris Clark also implied that he "ran tests on this guy" and that "an M.R.I. showed that his arms were total muscle and that the oils were absorbed into the muscle fibers and just made them bigger." What a ****ing idiot and a liar. Heres a little inside information. Did you notice Greg Zulak doesnt write for Muscle Mag anymore? Well the reason is, he had a contract that allowed them to change and dictate what he wrote in his column. Which is why there was all that stupid sex talk and shit in there. So basically, if he said a product sucked, and they wanted to say it was good to suit their own (i.e. Muscle-Techs) needs they would change it. Turns out when Greg did the interview with Chris Clark, he thought Chris Clark was a ****ing joke and that whenever Greg asked to see the research and test results he claimed to have done (like the M.R.I. on "the guy with 28 inch arms from South Africa) he conveniently did not have them around and had to go "look for them" Why do I have a feeling they are in the same place as Paul Borresons degree in Pharmacology, Biochemistry and Honorary Doctorate? 

AE: Let's say someone has a prescription for steroids (like me). I know I get tired of injecting in my glutes, but don't really have any idea of where to put the oil in other body parts, specifically my calves, biceps, triceps, and deltoids. Can you explain to me exactly where I would need to inject in each of these body parts? And are there any other body parts I should consider injecting? 

Trevor: First of all I need to make if perfectly clear that what matters most when doing site injections, whether it is with real gear or something like Site Enhancement Oil Plus (even though I sell the product for external use only) is the LENGTH OF THE NEEDLE! Remember the "lifting" action we talked about before, in order to achieve that you have to get down low into the belly of the muscle. For this a minimum of a 1-inch needle is necessary, although I personally would recommend a 1.5-inch, as it will get deeper and lift more from the bottom. Remember you want muscle pushed up, you dont want oil sitting on top of the muscle. People get squeamish when doing site injections for some reason and try to lessen the trauma by using a short pin. The end result is that water balloon effect with absolutely no definition showing. My suggestion is that if you are bothered by the injections, use a smaller gauge like a 23 or even a 25. It will take longer to inject the oil, but will cause less scar tissue and will not hurt as much. 

O.K. lets start with the biceps. What you want to do is understand that when you flex the muscle, whether you have a short head, or a long head to your biceps, the muscle will be at its densest and most concentrated in the "peak" of the biceps. THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE THE INJECTION SHOULD EVER GO: A: BECAUSE THAT IS WHERE THE MOST MUSCLE TISSUE IS WHICH WILL ALLOW YOU TO GO DEEPER AND GET A BETTER LIFTING EFFECT AND B: BECAUSE IT WILL FALL IN LINE WITH THE GENETIC DESIGN OF YOUR BICEPS. So you simply flex your arm, locate the peak, relax the arm and lay it out on a table in front of you, and go straight down into the area you marked as the "peak". People are always trying to change the shape of the arm that they were born with rather than just trying to make the shape they were born with big as ****ing hell. So what if you dont have high peaks, Sergio had shitty peaks, but his arms were ****ing awesome and full. And so what if you arms arent awesome and full and you have a short head with a higher peak, that is what Ronnie Coleman and Robbie Robinsons arms are like..except they made their arms ****ing huge. People try injecting into the peak, on the inside of the biceps, on the outside of the biceps, on the inside down low by the insertion and on the outside down low by the insertion. Guess what, at the end of the day it looks like they had a water balloon implanted into their arm. Only go into the peak of the biceps. People with small arms should start off with 2-3ml while people who have some meat there can go 3-5ml 

The Triceps: Now you can use two places here, but you should only focus mostly on the "peak" of the tricepswhich is to say the big lateral head of the triceps. So what you do is flex your arm in the mirror again, and locate the peak of the triceps, which is the polar opposite of the biceps peak. You have a friend mark it with their finger, and then let the arm hang by your side. Your friend will then go in from behind of you and perform the injection, going straight into the area he marked as the "peak" of the triceps. Again, people with small arms should start off with 2-3ml while people who have some meat there can go 3-5ml. You can also do the very upper most part of the horseshoe of the triceps. This you can perform yourself, although because you are dealing with a very small muscle that is already close to the surface, you can get away with using a shorter needle.but this is the only area that you can do so with. Also, do not use more than 1-1.5 ml in this area because it is so small. 

The Lateral Delt: Yes you can do the front and rear delts, but I only suggest doing the lateral delt because it is what is responsible in giving you the "capped" look to your shoulders that you are trying to achieve. Also, the rear delt is a very small muscle that is so vital to the movement of the arm, that it is not wise to cause a lot of micro-trauma in the form of injections as it can result in a tear which can put an end to your career as a bodybuilder real fast. So, we will focus on the lateral delt. Now with your arm hanging straight down at your side, simply trace your clavicle with your other hand all the way to the end until you come to the shoulder joint, which you can feel with your fingers. Now just past the shoulder joint is the wonderful, fleshy lateral delt. This is the ONLY place a smart person will inject anything because you will not hit any nerves here and there is a pocket there (provided by mother nature) that is the perfect spot to shoot in your gear or oils. Therefore, to insure that you get under that lateral delt and into this pocket, you want to go straight down into the area just past the shoulder joint with your pin as if someone dropped a needle from the ceiling. Because this is a larger muscle (hopefully) you can go 3-5ml. 

The calves: Now understand that if you are not used to doing site injections into your calves that you will have a hard time walking after you do so for the first time. Sitting in a chair, you would simply go into both the inside and outside of the calf muscle. Straight in, with the needle parallel to the floor. Keep the amounts at 1-2ml for the inside and 1-2ml for the outside of the calf. 

As far as any other places to go, I will share a little known fact with you and your readers. Lee Haney used to take all of his shots and put them into his pecs. Basically the way you would do this is you would flex your pecs as if you were doing a side chest and mark the area in the upper chest where the pec bunches up the most. Then relax and inject into the area with the needle parallel to your body. Since you are automatically getting under the majority of the muscle injecting this way, you need only go in about an inchmaybe even less. You can do the same thing in the lower chestjust be sure to go right above the nipple line. 

AE: I know your product is meant for topical use only, but I've heard that people are actually injecting it! Although this is a horrible misuse of your product, what kind of frequency and volume of injections are you hearing that people have used? 

Trevor: Pray-tell.is that true?!! Are they actually injecting my Site Enhancement Oil Plus and achieving 2-3 inch gains or more in their biceps, triceps, calves and delts? Oh my god! 

Well, if one were to do such a thing. They would follow the above procedures I described and would do so in the following fashion. 

Week 1: 3-5 times per week (depending on pain threshold) to build up the levels anywhere from 2-5mls depending on size of the arm and experience. Also, the calves should only be done once or twice in this first week due to the pain associated with walking after doing them. 

Weeks 2- 8: Twice a week (except calves..only once per week) using 3-5mls again depending on the size of the arm and experience 

At this point it would be wise to give your body a rest for a good 4 weeks although you and I both know that some people do not bother doing so. But those who are smart always give their bodies a break. No matter what it is they are doing. It should also be noted that it would be smart to always do your site injections AFTER YOU TRAINED THAT PARTICULAR BODYPART or a couple of days before. So if you train biceps on Tuesday, you would do your first injection after you trained biceps on Tuesday night and then your next injection say Thursday or Friday or Saturday or Sunday. 

AE: One of the most interesting theories I've seen proposed was in the interview with Chris Clark you mentioned. Do you think there is any possibility that heavy use of SEO will lead to permanent gains in size over time? As I told you, I've had many conversations with Chris Clark, and the guy definitely has the P.T. Barnum mentality (There's a sucker born every minute). However, it just seems to me that by injecting huge amounts of oil over months and months, it would cause a stretching of the muscle tissue that would induce permanent growth. What are your thoughts on this? 

Trevor: Well as I explained with my product, the inclusion of silica will mean that even after the oil gets metabolized, you will have a percentage of gains that will stay. But you do have to use it for a while; you cant just use one bottle and expect to get the permanent results. As you stated, the stretching of the tissue will induce permanent size increases and growth.the same way if I put you on a procrustean bed ( a Medieval torture device designed to stretch a person to death) you would gain a few inches in height. 

AE: I think there's a general misconception out there about how much product it takes to see significant gains. For example, I went through an entire bottle of site enhancement oil and only gained 1/2 on each arm. We're always hearing stories of bodybuilders adding 2-3 inches on their arms with this stuff. Realistically, what kind of use are we talking about to see those kind of gains? And, once those gains are achieved, what kind of maintenance schedule is necessary to keep the increase in size? 

Trevor: Well you have to understand that everyone is different. Since you have some meat on your arms already, you will have more area to put oil into and need more to have it disperse through the tissue and cause the lift and stretch. Therefore, one bottle might only result in a smaller gain. However, someone with 16-inch arms can gain 2-3 inches off of one bottle because it has such a dramatic impact on the smaller arm. I mean if you weigh 300 lbs. and gain 10 pounds, it is not going to be as noticeable than if someone weighs 100 pounds and gain 10 pounds. The 10 pounds on the 100 pound person represents a 10% bodyweight gain.whereas the 300lb person would have to gain 30lbs to achieve the same look. I hope that makes sense. It is the same with the Site Enhancement Oil Plus in relation to arm size. I have peopleDeep Injection includedthat have got dramatic results just from one bottle. Deep injections arm literally was up 2 inches within 3 weeks. However, he continued with the use of the Site Enhancement Oil Plus 2-3 times per week for a period of 2 and a half to 3 months though and now he is literally maintaining his gains with one 5ml application once every other week. So I would say to get the 2-3 inch gains, one would need to go at least 8 weeks and depending on the size of the arm use 3-5ml per application at least twice a week, although loading in the first week 3-5 times into the desired area. 

AE: When I was using the SEO, my arms looked very watery and soft. This is despite the fact that I as injecting using a 1.5" needle. However, about a week after I stopped using the product, the extra fluid dissipated, but the additional size did not. My arms looked as hard as ever, but now were 21" instead of their previous 20.5". Is this common, and what would be the physiological mechanism for this? 

Trevor: Again, and I am not trying to cop out with an easy answer, but everyone is different. Everyones body reacts in a different manner and while I am no doctor, I believe that the reason you experienced the watery effect is do not to the product itself, but rather to the whole injection process. You see, your body interprets an injection the same way it interprets a stab wound from a Rambo style combat knife. Basically, although it is on a much smaller scale, the body thinks its been wounded because it has. There are a whole host of physiological responses that the body triggers when this happens such as swelling and fluid retention to keep the problem contained and allow the bodys repair and defense mechanisms to go to work. I can only speculate then that this what you were experiencing. As soon as you stopped the injections, the body was no longer experiencing trauma to the area on a continual basis and was given time to heal the stab wounds. Once this happened the edema to the area subsided. Now is this a common occurrence? Not with everyone, but I would have to think since we are all similar biologically that it does occur in a percentage of the people. 

AE: Trevor, I'd just like to thank you for your candor and willingness to discuss this topic. I personally think this is one of the best articles that we've ever done for Anabolic Extreme, and it wouldnt have been possible without your help. 

Trevor: It was my pleasure. I hope your readers find the information we've covered useful in some way.

----------


## ibiza69

great posts LewdTenant 

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Big_Dippin

Damn, that was one hellofa good read. Thanks

----------


## Gonna Be HUGE

:Don't know: 

I am confused about the lateral delt injection????? 

He says go straight down like the needle fell from the ceiling? I have never seen someone inject like this, is this accurate? Have I been doing my shoulder shots wrong all this time????

Someone who knows what he is talking about, please enlighten me.

----------


## LewdTenant

> _Originally posted by Gonna Be HUGE_ 
> *
> 
> I am confused about the lateral delt injection????? 
> 
> He says go straight down like the needle fell from the ceiling? I have never seen someone inject like this, is this accurate? Have I been doing my shoulder shots wrong all this time????
> 
> Someone who knows what he is talking about, please enlighten me.*


I shoot from the side. But he is correct that it will hit the muscle properly. just look how long the side delt muscle goes down your upper arm. I still shoot from the side, but I have thick delts and use 1in and go all the way in.never a prob. 

I do not use synthol on them and have not injected there in a long time since they are disproportionally big.

Used to be before synthol.  :Smilie: 

Lewd

----------


## *Narkissos*

bump!

Narkissos

----------


## juicehoe

do u have to use 5% ba or is 2% ok?

----------


## superfat73

good read but not for another 7-10 years

----------


## superfat73

good read but not for another 7-10 years

----------


## buffgator

Is mct oil just the oil supplement?

----------


## JAY_WD

> Is mct oil just the oil supplement?


bump for answer??

----------


## ZaneFan

> Is mct oil just the oil supplement?


The only two liquids involved are the MCT oil and the BA.

----------


## JTrain999

Has anyone ever used this recipe for synthol?

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Dont want to rain on anybody's parade but why would you bother making synthol when its so cheap in farmacy ?

----------


## Nextpimp718

thanks for the info, ill be taking it to my chem professor in college to make  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## Muscletech

Bump for this beautiful thread..

----------


## tigerspawn

Very informative thread thank you for keeping it open.

----------


## Java Man

Wow. Insider info. This is a subject nobody talks about.

----------

